# Salamander and a snake



## Galapoheros (Mar 17, 2007)

I was riding around on a motorcycle and pulled over to turn some trash over.  A Slimy Salamander was under a fridge someone dumped next to some gov property.  Before I turned it over I said to myself, "I wonder if there's a Slimy Salamander under there."  I saw one last year under the same fridge.  Going to let it go but they are easy to keep and good eaters.  But they can climb right up glass because they are so sticky.  Good climbers with a semi-prehensile tail.  The Eastern Blackneck Garter was under a rock in my backyard.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm shocked the snake didnt try to get away from you, think it may be ill?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 17, 2007)

The snake did try to get away.  Bit me several times but it's something I don't think about with garters so I just grab them.  These are my fav kind of garter snake,... if I was told I had to keep a garter snake, this would be the sp.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh so he was tired. The orange stripe along his back is very nice!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 17, 2007)

Garters are fun . . . we had the slightly more boring-colored ones all over the place in Eastern Oregon (yours is pretty!).  The only problem I had with picking them up is how much they STINK if they get upset.

Shows that animals developed biological weapons long before humans . . .


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 18, 2007)

What do garters eat?

And I guess you're gonna feed the salamander insects?


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice pictures!
Cant wait for the spring to arrive here...


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 18, 2007)

What do garters eat?

I always thought worms and slugs.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought it was mostly bugs . . . I've never known a snake to prefer gastropods.

I saw a big one years ago that had a mouse in its mouth.


----------



## Only Exotics (Mar 19, 2007)

Earthworms, fish, amphibians and rodents as well.....


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 19, 2007)

Your garters are much more beautiful then the ones I get around where I live. Very nice finds!


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 19, 2007)

Cirith Ungol said:


> What do garters eat?


Depends on species, some eat mostly frogs and others fish, some rodents


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 19, 2007)

As far as I've seen they'll eat anything they can overpower


----------



## Alice (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah, and mostly without killing it properly first, too .
that's why i only feed my garters (thamnophis sirtalis infernalis, the ones with the red head, and thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis, melanistic form) dead prey. they get small rodents and fish and do very well on this diet. 

btw i nearly bought that species you found there instead of my melanistic garter - it's a thamnophis cyrtopsis occelatus. those are beauties! :drool:


----------

